# The Sunshine Boys at the Tiki Bar



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*

Man, I'm glad summer isn't over yet. This Tiki Bar serves some gooood snacks!










And the best thing is... the other guys are over in the window so I get to have my fill. Yum.










Oops. Hi-ya Sunny! How's it goin'?










Hey Shelby -- glad you could join us. Ummm, I think  there's still plenty for everyone.










If we ask the server nicely, do you think she'll bring us "seconds"??










Pedro, I think I heard The Sunshine Boys in the other room getting a treat!!










Poppy, It'll be OK -- you just have to be a little patient. We always get something good after our out-of-cage time!










*


----------



## Little-Budgie (Jun 25, 2012)

*flails* Your flock are all SO CUTEEEE!!!! adjhghjsdklahjsdf *dies*


----------



## louara (Jun 29, 2008)

*hee hee- that bar is soooooo crowded.........it is the "in" place but you have to get there early for a good seat - xx gracie-mae *


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

Haha, too cute! My guys have a tiki bar too and they love it! I usually put their veggies in it.


----------



## Pekoe (Feb 16, 2012)

Aaaaaw! I'm just so happy to see everyone getting along!
Its quite a lot of yellow <3

Sent from my BlackBerry 9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Passenger (Aug 5, 2011)

*You have such a beautiful flock, Deb!! :loveeyes: I love all of the yellow. *


----------



## thepennywhistle (Dec 23, 2011)

**sigh* You can always tell the really hot clubs by
the line at the door....

The Tiki Bar does look like the cool place to be hanging
out, and it's so nice to see those handsome boys hanging 
out together, no doubt discussing 'guy' things over their 
millet and mango. Hey, could management pleeeeeeese
send over a nice bit of watermelon for the boys? Just 
say it's from Gypsy, please? :wave:*


----------



## Dorothybudgie (Jul 27, 2012)

Oh so sweet!


----------



## SPBudgie (Nov 11, 2008)

*Ha Ha! Now, That's the life! They look so comfortable (and festive) in their exotic bar!
That Sparky is Such a Big Boy - Wow! Sunny and Shelby are as dashing and attractive as ever, and - that Pedro - the second picture of him is the Best of the Best! As for Poppy - the narrowing of her eyes is a dead giveaway of her dangerous reputation...
Thanks for sharing - your pictures are terrific, Deb!*


----------



## Michelle M. (Nov 29, 2011)

I wonder how you get anything done with so many cute birds!
The tiki bar looks like the most happening spot in town.


----------



## pinksand (Mar 17, 2010)

Your birds are all so beautiful and healthy! What happy little guys at the Tiki Bar for happy hour


----------



## aka.pody (Mar 18, 2008)

Aw no way! That is too beyond cute.  That is THE place to hang out isn't it.

I'll bet they just sit around the coconut hut and talk about the day. 

Do I detect a little bit of jealousy Miss Poppy? You know your mom always gets you the best stuff. Just have to be patient like Pedro says.


----------



## juniper (Jun 5, 2012)

Such a beautiful flock!! I just got mine a tiki bar too, though they seem a little wary of it.


----------



## Owlet (Dec 26, 2010)

This is so cute!! I will have to save up some money to get my budgie a tiki bar too, but it is very expensive her. I tried to make one myself, but the coconut was to dry and it break while sawing it.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Thanks for all your comments, everyone!!

The flock are trying to come up with more mischief to get into this coming week while I'm away at the beach. :laughing1:

Who knows what they'll come up with next. *


----------



## Rjupa (Jun 9, 2012)

:loveeyes:

They are just simply beautiful! They all seem to be very good models too!


----------



## SPBudgie (Nov 11, 2008)

*Is it closing time yet?...*

*Am I too late?








*

*If not, make mine a Shirley Temple*


----------

